# pkg doesn't update



## pyret (Mar 31, 2019)

z


----------



## aragats (Mar 31, 2019)

I would run `pkg-static install -f pkg` before updating/upgrading packages.


----------



## acheron (Mar 31, 2019)

-RELEASE uses the quarterly branch, switch to the 'latest' branch if you want racket-7.2,
change url in: /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf


----------

